# question about tails



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia and Milo have two different types of tails and I wondered if anyone else has this. Mia's tail folds very gently on her back and when she lies down it relaxes and falls behind her. Milo's tail is so tightly curled it's almost a pig's tail...the end of it is curved so tight I swear he could hang by a tree...LOL It folds very tightly and never relaxes when he's lying down. He is supposed to be full Maltese, but I'm not sure...doesn't matter....but I wondered if that was why the difference...*

*I'm really curious if anyone else's dogs have this tightly curled tail...also Milo's tail was cut so short and I'm wondering if it will ever grow back out and if so will that relax the curl of the tail??*


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

I would be interested to know about the different tails also. I know when Boomer was a puppy his tail was more like Mia's but as he got a little older it became more curved. It does relax when he lies down or is sad. It's funny how their little tails tell so much about how they are feeling.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Sophie's tail curls tightly to the left. She also raises her left hind leg to pee. I'm guessing she's left side dominant? lol


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Georgie's tail is her barometer...sleeping & relaxing it just hangs loose, but the minute you talk to her, it goes "bing" and wags like crazy


----------



## Smtf773 (Apr 8, 2015)

I call Edward's his scorpion tail. :aktion033::aktion033: I say that with love of course! :Sooo cute::Sooo cute::Sooo cute:


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

Smtf773 said:


> I call Edward's his scorpion tail. :aktion033::aktion033: I say that with love of course! :Sooo cute::Sooo cute::Sooo cute:


Exactly, Milo's is like a scorpion...LOL and his never relaxes...even when he's sleeping its tightly curled...:rochard::walklikeanegyptian::dothewave:


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*Waggy tail!*

I love Baby's tail:heart:, especially when he wags & is happy! Baby's gently curls & lays to one side.

Here is a photo from spring of 2015 before I cut his hair into a Korean cut, you can see his tail here:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Emily and Bitsy's tails curl up over their back to the left, Sasha's tail is more like the scorpion curl curls but more upright..but they do lay it flat and straight when they lay down


----------

